# OK.... Just try this with Track Power



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome Stan! That video definitely puts the track power vs. battery, into proper prospective. Thank you for the laugh







.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

that is just funny. Maybe you have to have been around cows at least once, but it sure hit home. Thanks.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very good Stan.

How about managing to do this on track power?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

FWIW to anyone, that car/truck is a Traxxas Summit, and they R neat to play with, I have one exactly 
like the one pictured... Haven't tried herding cattle with it, but I have occasionally chased deer and 
more than a few rabbits with it... RC cars R just loads of fun to play with...
Paul R...


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will have to suggest that the next time we move cattle on the ranch. However, I think my grandpa may think I'm nuts.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 30 Sep 2011 04:02 AM 
FWIW to anyone, that car/truck is a Traxxas Summit, and they R neat to play with, I have one exactly 
like the one pictured... Haven't tried herding cattle with it, but I have occasionally chased deer and 
more than a few rabbits with it... RC cars R just loads of fun to play with...
Paul R...


What is the power source? gas engine or electric motor? (or rubber band, harnessed bees, chipmonks, or other more esoteric sources?)


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

That model is electrically powered with a 4 channel 2.4 ghz radio system, if its one of the later ones, great little 
off-road vehicle, lots of neat features, but a little on expensive side though... I know I debated the cost of them 
for a few months before I finally sprung for one...
Paul R...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a Blue Healer. The last thing you want to do is spook the darn cows. The absolute best device is a bucket of feed. It gets them every time. lol


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a Tmaxx off craigs list last year. Has a 3.3 cc nitro motor in it. The dang thing is huge and fast. Love the thing and the motor noise brings people for a long way to see the commotion. It does 50 mph easy and second gear will come close to 70. I throttle it down because that is way to fast. It will crawl as well and has been known to run 30 minutes at a decent clip. 

You are right, they are a blast.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very clever.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I didn't even see any kuh scheisse on the wheels... 

Great video!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That was awesome! Who needs a Border Collie?


----------

